# Lava-Effekt in After Effects



## Dark Cluod (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

einsmal vorneweg, ich bin absoluter neuling bei After Effects.
Ich hätte gerne einen Text, der sich aus erkalteter Lave befreit.
Etwas schwer zu beschreiben ^^

Das ganze soll so aussehen, dass man einen Text sieht, der die Textur von erkalteter Lava oder so hat, dann sollen "Wellen" über den Text laufen und am Ende soll er leuchten.

aktueller Stand ist der, dass ich mir in Photoshop einen Grauverlauf gemacht habe,  den in After Effects genommen habe und den Effect Gradiationsblende angewendet habe.
Das ganze habe ich dupliziert. Danach bei 0:00:00:00 im ersten bild die fertigstellung der Überblendung auf 0% gesetzt und bei 0:00:10:00 auf 100%.
Im 2. Bild hab ich bei 0:00:00:00 100%, bei 0:00:10:00 auf 0% und "Verlauf umkehren" auf "EIN" gemacht.

Diese beiden bilder haben als Füllmethode "Alphasilouette".

Unter die beiden Bilder habe ich meinen Text gemacht.

Soweit bin ich dann schonmal gekommen durch Probieren ^^
Aber wie gehts weiter?

Also konkret:
1. Wie kann ich einem Text eine Textur zuweisen?
2. Wie kann ich die Textur durch die oben erwähnten "Wellen" "zerstören" und den Text dann in einer anderen Farbe erscheinen lassen?
3. Wie bringe ich die "Wellen" zum glühen?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten
Gruß
Carsten


P.S.: Im Anhang ist mein "Wellen" Projekt


----------

